# Boulet Cdn Desert Boots - Rpts and Rtns? What do you think of this product?



## 1feral1 (28 Aug 2008)

Greetings to all happy members.

I was wondering about the new CF Boulet desert boots.

Is this a good product or are they crap?

Weight? Too heavy?

How to they fit?

What do they wear like?

Overall rating out of 10 would be appreciated.


Regards,

OWDU


----------



## Robbie (28 Aug 2008)

Mixed review on these boots that I have heard.  I know ppl right now say they are excellent boots.  They keep there feet cool and they find them very comfortable.  Other ppl I have seen them tear up there feet and ankles.

Myself, I never had a chance to wear then.  I have "chicken legs" and the smallest width is still not small enough.  So I was able to get down town boots.  But if they are anything like the Mark 4's, witch some ppl have compaired them too then I say they are good to go.  I swear by my Mark 4's myself.

Rob


----------



## 1feral1 (28 Aug 2008)

Thanks for your input Rob.

Looking forward to to other opinions too.

Regards,

OWDU


----------



## Franko (28 Aug 2008)

From guys in my troop that have worn them on tour....garbage.

The lining rips up after a few weeks and has to be torn out to keep the feet from blistering.

I have not worn them, as I still have 2 pairs of the old desert boots that are worn...but serviceable shape.

I have been extremely reluctant to get them and will more than likely purchase a pair from another manufacturer in KAF.

Regards


----------



## geo (28 Aug 2008)

RBD... even if your associates have found problems with them... any reason why you wouldn't give em a shot anyway ?

Feet are like people.... everyone is different.  You might find that they are the cat's a$$..... OR you may find em to be on par with Furballs.... 

(Just a wee observation from someone stuck on the sidelines while my knee gets better)


----------



## Franko (28 Aug 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> RBD... even if your associates have found problems with them... any reason why you wouldn't give em a shot anyway ?



After my experiences with the WWB on marches and the VERY similar design in both the boot and sole itself...no thanks.

Call it a preventive measure on my own part.

Regards


----------



## geo (28 Aug 2008)

Not a problem my friend.... 
I have my own issues with the WWB - some people swar by them, I swear at em


----------



## Farmboy (28 Aug 2008)

I've had 6 guys in the last two weeks come here and show me their torn up ankles from these boots.


----------



## R031button (28 Aug 2008)

I've found that a combination of a really heavy sole and minimal ankle support makes them feel like clown shoes. Having not had to really hump anywhere in them ( I wear Amazon 4's) I have found, from the few times i have worn them, that they are comfortable, but they don't really... hold your foot in to the hell I guess is the best way I can describe it.. which is what I've found usually leads to chaffing and blisters.


----------



## RHFC_piper (28 Aug 2008)

I had a pair of those Frankenstein boots for all of 1 ruck march (pre-deployment).  The heal ripped away from the sole... but not before they ripped the heal away from my feet. They were brand new out of the box... which was part of the problem (not broken in), but I doubt the heal should rip away from the boot in one march.
I personally don't like them... I actually traded them in for the old issue boots (Altama, I think).

When I look back at it all, I kinda wish I spent some cash and got some comfortable boots, 'cause both issued types are uncomfortable.


----------



## R031button (28 Aug 2008)

If you want quality foot wear when you're in theater, the brit NAFE (spelling? it's their PX / Canex or whatever) sells some nice boots, I forget the name, but their like a tall tan hiking boot, all the guys that have them love them.


----------



## Blakey (28 Aug 2008)

R031button said:
			
		

> If you want quality foot wear when you're in theater, the brit NAFE (spelling? it's their PX / Canex or whatever) sells some nice boots, I forget the name, but their like a tall tan hiking boot, all the guys that have them love them.


Meindl?, thats what some guys are using, along with a smattering of HiTechs and other branda
s.


----------



## R031button (28 Aug 2008)

Cataract Kid said:
			
		

> Meindl?, thats what some guys are using, along with a smattering of HiTechs and other branda
> s.



Meindls yeah that's the one.


----------



## Poppa (29 Aug 2008)

Had to go back to the old style boot. These boulet ones tore the hell out out of my heels. And that was just in the last 2 weeks in the office. I thought some people were bitching just to get the jammy boots....but I've never had foot issues like I had with these.
UCR filled out and sent


----------



## armyvern (29 Aug 2008)

They are not well liked --- not at all. Not around here; we've got masses of the guys coming in begging for their old ones back to prove it; when they're begging for their old ones --- you just _know_ these ones really, no _really_, suck.


----------



## McG (29 Aug 2008)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> I was wondering about the new CF Boulet desert boots.
> 
> Is this a good product or are they crap?


Just to complicate this for you, my understanding is that there was a significant design change to the Boulet desert boot because there were so many complaints.  As a result, soldiers deploying in recent rotations have been issued a newer Boulet boot.  Depending on who you talk to (and when they had the boot issued) you may be talking about different boots (and I don't know enough about the boots to tell you when the switch happened or how to recognize a new boot from a newer boot).

However, both new & newer have been horribly disliked by the soldiers.  Starting next year, there will be a even-newer desert boot that will be issued to deploying soldiers.


----------



## Yeoman (29 Aug 2008)

MCG; I have had both and walked around and had the exact same problems.
I was orignally issued the older style of Boulet desert boots when they first came into the system four years ago. Utter garabage. I had the newer styles, and they still ripped away at my heels. a bit lighter yes, but if they're causing my heels to bleed, then what good are they? Within walking 5km's I had blisters that were bleeding.
I went into stores, hoping I could get the old style jungle desert boot made by altama but instead I'm getting swats. I wouldn't say no to that.
I know that there's been a good chunk of guys around here that turned in their boots with the exact same results. One guy did a 10k walk, and the blood had actually soaked through the boot.
Clothing stores had pictures of our blisters and what not and fill out a form stating the problems. Sorry, I will not touch that company ever. I will go out and buy my own pair of boots then chance wearing either the combat or desert boot.


----------



## Sig_Des (29 Aug 2008)

I had the old Altama's the last time I was overseas, (worn once on the way, and then after-market boots). I recently handed them in as they were a bit too big, and we were getting kitted out for 5-09.

They sized me for the new boulets, but didn't have my size, so they're on order. I'll give 'em a fair shake, but I have a feeling I'll be going back to my SWATs.


----------



## Blakey (30 Aug 2008)

My Boulets were reserved for KAF, and after my SWATS went "missing" I've been wearing Boulets.

I find they give me lower back pain and are uncomfortable in the arch and the heel.

My SWATS on the other hand were like slippers and they held up quite well. Being wet for hours on end and all the walking over different terrain, I was suprised at how well the stiching held up.

I would of course like to see a different sole, the rocks were a bit of a problem because the sole was fairly flexable and soft.

I had never worn anything other than issue boots, until now and I will be getting a set of black SWATS when I get back to Canada.


----------



## Sig_Des (30 Aug 2008)

Cataract Kid said:
			
		

> I would of course like to see a different sole, the rocks were a bit of a problem because the sole was fairly flexable and soft.



I found pretty much the same thing with the soles of the converse desert boots I wore there last time. I've loved my black swats here, so I'm willing to spend the cash on extra boots.


----------



## armyvern (30 Aug 2008)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> I found pretty much the same thing with the soles of the converse desert boots I wore there last time. I've loved my black swats here, so I'm willing to spend the cash on extra boots.



And the fact that you, and thousands of others, are willing to expend your own personal funds on kit that the Crown _should_ be (Footwear: by scale of entitlement) providing you with so that you can do your jobs without suffering medical injury, signifies that there are huge problems with those entitled items that the Crown* is  * providing you with.

Perhaps, one day, the Crown will actually clue in to this vast problem and actually do something about effecting a correction of it. And the first step towards that is them finally acknowledging the fact that soldiers march on their stomachs first, and feet second. It SHOULD be a priority. Cramming everyone into one style of boot never has, and never will, be acceptable or even conducive to meeting mission/operational objectives - instead it's just hurting our soldiers and causing further aggravation when those medical "foot" issues migrate up the skeleton to begin affecting the knees, hips, and spines of our troops. This current policy takes our soldiers OUT of the operations business and puts them instead into the "PCat" pending accomodation and "medical release" with "medical pensions" business instead, precisely because those injuries ARE attributable to their military service.

In a time when we are struggling to recruit, you'd think that being pro-active in dealing with a problem in their system that only serves to "fuck the soldiers by built-in default setting" would be much more effecient, cost effective; actually promoting and assisting our soldiers with maintaining their health, further lending to the CF's capability to succeed in it's duties, tasks, roles and responsibilities as directed by the Government on behalf of the people?

Just how much are all those VAC pensions costing every year?? And training recruit replacements due to the medical releases?? And losing 'experience' due to his feet be screwed by the boots you forced him into?? How much are those multi-million dollar contracts for footwear that *nobody* wants or wears because it actually hurts them worth every year?? I'm sure it's a hell of a lot more than it would have been had we actually allowed personnel to purchase footwear at Crown expense that actually works for them instead of hurting them. 

I pray --- for an Act of Gawd; please hit SOMEONE with an _enlightening_ bolt.


----------



## Sig_Des (30 Aug 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> And the fact that you, and thousands of others, are willing to expend your own personal funds on kit that the Crown _should_ be (Footwear: by scale of entitlement) providing you with so that you can do your jobs without suffering medical injury, signifies that there are huge problems with those entitled items that the Crown* is  * providing you with.



Only thing I can really do is give the boulet a shot, probably on a BFT, take the hit to my feet they may provide, and Write up a UCR and return them.


----------



## armyvern (30 Aug 2008)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> Only thing I can really do is give the boulet a shot, probably on a BFT, take the hit to my feet they may provide, and Write up a UCR and return them.



Good luck with that.  

I really, no really, hope that they work for *you* and don't end up screwing your feet up any more.


----------



## Sig_Des (30 Aug 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Good luck with that.
> 
> I really, no really, hope that they work for *you* and don't end up screwing your feet up any more.



Thanks. Fingers crossed, because on said BFT, I'll probably be giving the new Ruck a shot as well.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (30 Aug 2008)

I've wore the boots around for two days so far,just doing DAG's and stuff.My ankles (weird spot for me)are all blistered and cut up from them already.I plan on switching back to the old one's from Bosnia as these I cannot wear.I didnt actually have the time prior to deployment to try them out and have only been in desert combats as I said for a few days.

I refuse to buy a pair.It's just something I'm against.


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Aug 2008)

Thanks to all for their critique.

Looks like I'll be wearing my Altamas afterall.

Canada, like Australia fiddle farts around with their own designs, which is always a dismal failure.

Australia has authorised the use of private purchase desert boots because of the lack of confidence in own own crap boots.

Why they can't do off the shelf buys for a proven design, I'll never know.


Regards,

OWDU


----------



## R031button (31 Aug 2008)

Wow, I don't know of anybody in my platoon that's had these issues with the boulets, I mean, I don't like them, but I haven't see then crippling effects of them at all, or heard about it from anybody else here. Did the design change since 1-08 deployed?


----------



## armyvern (31 Aug 2008)

Well, perhaps you guys were lucky in your particular platoon for 1-08 ...

There's a lot of folks from 1-07 which predates your tour here suffering still from the effects of those boots.


----------



## dan005e (5 Oct 2008)

I know on workup training after I did my BFT and basically had my heels turn into huge deep, exploded bleeding blisters, which also happened to other guys in my platoon wearing the Boulets, I switched. I ended up buying a pair of Amazon 4's and found those were like tennis shoes and worked pretty good here. Now I'm wearing a pair of Oakley desert hot weather boots that are definatley the cats meow. Never had a problem with them. Augmented them with a pair of SOLE moldable insoles that i picked up from CP gear prior to deployment. 

I know that out of my platoon, very very few wear the issued Boulets or Altamas. Original SWATs are in the over whelming majority, and behind them, Oakleys. 

So to sum up, the issued desert boots are junk. We've been here since July, and arent doing all too much dismounted work although we are outside the wire most of the time. So far the guys that have decided to where the issued ones are continually complaining about feet pain, or the boots breaking.


----------



## combatbuddha (5 Oct 2008)

I like them. Never had an issue. For me they are much better than the old ones. The old ones where not friendly to orthotics or wide feet.


----------



## Hotwire (13 Oct 2008)

Iv spent time in the old jungle boot type, and the new type. I much rather the new type. In fact IV got 3 sets, 2 for work and one for personal use. and I wear them alot durring summer excurtions and the such.


----------



## Garett (14 Oct 2008)

Keep an eye on the deals at http://www.lapolicegear.com/closeouts.html. I just got a pair of desert Wellco boots with a ripple sole for $45 including shipping. I've already gotten some Bates boots there for the same price.


----------



## MikeL (14 Oct 2008)

I didn't like the Boulet boots; so I went to the US PX an bought a pair of Bellevilles - awesome boots. Just wore the Bellevilles and a pair of the jungle boot style desert boot on tour.


----------



## 1feral1 (14 Oct 2008)

Just off ebay USA, picked up a NEW pair of genuine Altama panama soled desert boots for $15 (they had no laces), plus $40 AIRMAIL shipping. These retail here for get this...... $280 AUD a pair. How silly is that. I land them in Australia for $55 USD! Should be here in 7-10 days.

OWDU.


----------



## -rb (14 Oct 2008)

Had 'new' and  'newer' pairs of Boulets issued prior to deployment. The 'new' ones I didnt like due to the heel bunching up on the inside and causing major hot spots. The 'newer' Boulets I had were a lot better and I wore them a fair amount, kind of clunky but held up and were relatively comfortable. Also used a pair of desert magnums for a while and found them to be comfortable but the sole was way too soft for my liking.

...boot of choice for me was definitley the Meindl, hurt like hell to break in but after that initial few weeks they were golden, stiff sole, lots of support and picked them up from the Brit PX for about a $100 cheaper than could be found when I looked at home prior to leaving. 

cheers.


----------



## DirtyDog (16 Oct 2008)

I've worn mine only a few times briefly and I hate them.  You might say that's not enough to give them a fair shake but if I find a boot so undesirable after only a few brief trys, well that's good enough for me.

Heavy as hell and clumsy.  Like someone said... clown shoes.  And I could alreayd feel chaffing starting around the ankles.

Not decided on a desert boot from downtown yet, but reassured, I will be buying my own and NOT wearing these.


----------



## PhilB (16 Oct 2008)

We spent our whole tour doing dismounted patrols. I used a pair of Lowa Desert Elite boots, basically a desert version of the Lowa mountain boots. These boots are golden! They held up amazingly, I wore them everyday and they dont show any signs of wear. Great stability and comfort. They are a bit heavier than a pair of Altama desert "jungle" style boots but the weight is well worth the stability and comfort.


----------



## Fusaki (16 Oct 2008)

I only hear good things about Lowa boots. Have you heard anything in particular about the Seeker Desert PT model?
http://www.lowaboots.com/catalog/ShowBoot.cfm?StockNum=3512080430&Category=8&Type=M

Another option would be Rocky S2Vs. I've been wearing a pair for a few days now and I'm VERY happy with them. I know of at least one dude who wore a pair for the Ironman and he had positive things to say as well. They're very light,very cool, drain grommits, speed laces, ect. And they were made in conjuction with _Real Navy SEALs._ That means they're totally frikken sweet. ;D
http://www.rockyboots.com/products/details.aspx?productId=4287&lehighproductId=1600FQ0000102


----------



## PhilB (17 Oct 2008)

One of the other guys in the company had the seekers. From what he said, and seeing them I would say they are better suited to "mec stuff". They were not nearly as durable or robust as the desert elite. They were, however, much lighter and more flexible. Great for riding around in a LAV or wandering around KAF or a FOB but not so great for any kind of real longer range light patrolling. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Fusaki (17 Oct 2008)

> Just my opinion though.



Your opinion has  a pretty good track record. Thanks for the tip. 

And if you get the time, I'd love to see how you have your jump ruck rigged to the MR NICE frame. I was thinking the BVS NICE might be a worthwhile investment, especially considering ICE's new ruck...


----------



## PhilB (17 Oct 2008)

Definitely. I thought I had some pictures already taken but apparently I dont! I will take some when I get a moment.


----------



## rampage800 (5 Dec 2008)

A lot of guys like the Meindls as well, bit of a hard sole but perfect for out in the GFs.


----------



## NL_engineer (16 Dec 2008)

Well I rely don't like these boots (but I'm going to keep wearing them cause it beats polishing boots  ;D).  

pros 
don't require polish

Cons
WORM, after wearing them in for a few weeks before the start of leave, all I can say is they are as worm as the GP boots.
Heavy
Lining bunches up around the heel
No ankle support


Just my 2 cents


----------



## Spring_bok (18 Dec 2008)

Buy any boots yet?


----------



## NL_engineer (18 Dec 2008)

Spring_bok said:
			
		

> Buy any boots yet?



I'm looking at picking up a set of Oakley SI's, but I'm waiting on there sales rep to get back to me on were they are made.


----------



## rampage800 (18 Dec 2008)

Oakleys are good boots but have a real soft sole so good for Urban stuff but probably not the best boot if you're going to be out in the GFs and wadis. To go along with that if your an engineer your probably going to be carrying some pretty heavy stuff, not a lot of ankle support in the O's either. As I mentioned earlier, quite a few of the guys wear Meindls(Desert Fox I think) which are really good, hiking boots (Hanwags) and the Lowa boots (2 different desert models I believe). Not a salesman,lol, and guys obviously have preferences, those just seemed to be the boots of choice with the guys I saw.

Anyhow you know more about what you'll be doing over there than I or maybe you had those boots last time over there, I'm just throwing out my 2 cents.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (22 Dec 2008)

Heres my Return of the product.

I cannnot wear these boots peroid.I asked a few of my troops as well who have gone out and bought boots at the PX instead.
The common problem being the plastic inside rubbing the outside of the ankle enough to leave large scab's at the end of a work day.With blood showing through the combat sock (ARID).They are heavy,and I found them way to warm.
Prior to leaving for deployment a General (I really don't know who he was honestly...and didnt care at the time)asked us to raise our hands for the troops wearing them.Only one guy raised his hand out of 200.

I wore my old desert boots over and switched to Converse once in country.80ish dollars and they are like wearing shoes,plus gives me the ankle support I needed in that terrain.

Boulet desert boot's are rarely seen on troops outside the wire,they seem to be worn around a lot in KAF.


----------



## geo (23 Dec 2008)

> Boulet desert boot's are rarely seen on troops outside the wire,they seem to be worn around a lot in KAF.



Chances are that they are not worn by choice - rather because the wearers are too close to the brass... also, in KAF, it's doesn't really matter what kind of boot you wear - most anything will do.


----------



## Castus (24 Dec 2008)

How about Rocky S2v Tacticals? I know they come in both tan and black, and I've heard good things about them from guys in my unit... anyone here used them on deployment?


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (19 Feb 2009)

my review.

"ouch....ouch.....hot....ouch...@#$% this!  I'm getting good boots."
AB


----------



## WLSC (19 Feb 2009)

Meindl desert safari and Original Swat, 1 each...  That's my review


----------



## 2fly (20 Feb 2009)

Issued boots where murder on my feet.  Both the old version and the 'newer' version.  I find the Converse to be the best for me.  Best price I found was in KAF.


----------



## BDTyre (17 Dec 2010)

I never even brought the Boulet boots with me; I wore one pair in Edmonton and they were fine for the first few days but after a while, it seems they stretched and felt really "roomy," especially around the ankle and heal. Plus they felt too thick. I stuck with an a pair of US Bellevilles and a pair of Miendls.


----------

